# header erstellen - Aber eine frage dazu



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade den header gewundert von community.woltlab.de ich will das genau das gleiche amchen mit dem header von mark-industries.at oben
Ganz unten auf woltlab sieht man da wurde was weg geschnitten so rund wie kann man das machen ?


----------



## jjd (27. März 2008)

Das ist vermutlich mit dem Zeichenstift Werkzeug gemacht. Am besten du liest erst einmal den dazu passenden Beitrag in der Photoshop-Hilfe. Als nächstes könntest du damit anfangen simple formen zu zeichnen, ... . Mit ein wenig Übung sollte so etwas dann kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

Was ist der zeichenstift Werkzeug ? kannst du mir einen Screenshot bitte zeigen wo es abgebildet ist!


Vielleicht wenn du grad lust hast kannst du mir nen tutorial schreiben wie man das macht ein video tutorial wäre nett


----------



## jjd (27. März 2008)

Benutze die Photoshop Hilfe, da steht alles was du wissen musst. Mit Bildern und allem was man sonst noch so braucht.


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

ja aber den werkzeug finde ich leider nicht! und wie macht man das das eine grafik gebildet ist wenn ich es ausgeschnitten habe ?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Warte noch ein bißchen mark-labs. Ich mach dir eben mal ein Videotutorial, in dem ich dir zeige wie man das Zeichenstiftwerkzeug findet. Ist ein bißchen tricky. Willst du auch Ton?

Oder aber du drückst einfach mal "p" und zeigst ein bißchen Eigeninitiative.


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

ok ich habs gefunden wie kann es es bei mark industries beim header anwenden ?

und wenn es fertig ist will ich das unten es so ist ewie community.woltlab.de das unten es nicht sieht das was herausgeschnitten wurde


----------



## ink (27. März 2008)

Hmm, ich versteh nur Bahnhof.
Erstmal Groß- Kleinschreibung, dann Satzzeichen und es ist danach
bestimmt besser zu lesen.

Du schaust hier, da guckst du dir den Umgang mit dem Werkzeug an.

Die Pfade dublizieren, etwas bearbeiten, einfärben und das wärs.

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Punkte (.), Kommas (,) und die Shift-Taste. Benutze die jetzt bitte sinnvoll wie es dir schon in mind. einem anderen Thread empfohlen wurde. Nicht nur das es gegen die Netiquette verstößt, ich hab auch keine Lust sowas zu lesen. Auch wenn es arrogant wirkt, aber ich opfere hier Zeit für dich....Anscheinend bist du nämlich beratungsresistent.


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

Ich meine wenn ich es jetzt ausgeschniten habe! sieht es komishc aus kann ich das verdekcne das es besser aussieht wie auf community.woltlab.de das meinte ich


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Alter Spalter!

Link1
Link2


----------



## ink (27. März 2008)

Poste ein Bild, keine Ahnung was du meinst?!
Was willst du da ausschneiden?
Einfach die Flächen darüber legen.

Scheinbar gibt es Tastaturen ohne Shift-Taste... :suspekt:

edit: lololol 
Unermüdlich kämpft er für die Regeln des Forums.
Ich töpfer dir n Denkmal, schick mir mal bidde n Bild


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

Das Bild was oben ist mark-industries.at! Will ich ausschneiden wie es bei community.woltlab.de ist! kann mir wer ein tutorial schreiben wie das geht ?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> edit: lololol
> Unermüdlich kämpft er für die Regeln des Forums.
> Ich töpfer dir n Denkmal, schick mir mal bidde n Bild





Wobei ich ja auch nicht gerade ein Musterbeispiel bei der Einhaltung der Netiquette bin. Aber meine Sätze sind wenigstens beim ersten Mal lesen verständlich. 

Aber ein Denkmal kannste mir trotzdem töpfern .


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (27. März 2008)

OMG Holy **** ^^

Der Beitrag ist jetzt vielleicht nicht garade konstruktiv, aber es muss sein.


----------



## ink (27. März 2008)

Du nimmst ein Bild, es kann ein Foto sein, muss aber nicht.
Dann nimmste das Auswahlwerkzeug (sieht aus wie n Quadrat/Rechteck, kann aber auch ein Kreis oder eine Ellipse sein)
Nun ziehst du mit dem genannten Werkzeug ein Rechteck (oder ein Klick in die Arbeitsfläche und im sich öffnenden PopUp die Werte einstellen, muss aber nicht)
(in Webseiten ist der Header meist 80 px hoch, muss aber nicht; Breite musste schauen)
Dann einmal STRG+X drücken oder übers Menü ausschneiden.
Neues Dokument öffnen (Masse werden meist automatisch übernommen)
STRG+V oder per Menu einfügen, die Flächen reinmalen und fertig is, muss aber nicht.

Ex1tus: Ich brauch noch n Blueprint von deinem Gesicht oder Körperteil, was du
getöpfert haben möchtest.


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

Sorry, kann mir wer ein Tutorial machen wie man das macht? 

_____________________________________________________

Komisch, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (27. März 2008)

Wies aussieht hasst du rein gar keine Ahnung von Photoshop, weswegen ich dir empfehle dir zuerst einmal einige Tutorials  über die Grundfunktionen von Photoshop anzuschauen.

Von denen gibt es massenweise, einfach mal bei Google oder sonst irgend ner Suchmaschine danach suchen und ziemlich schnell wirst du die Anleitung oben auch verstehen...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

mark-labs hat gesagt.:


> *S*orry*,* kann mir wer *bitte* ein *T*utorial machen*?* (verändert von Ex1tus)





nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du nimmst ein Bild, es kann ein Foto sein, muss aber nicht.
> Dann nimmste das Auswahlwerkzeug (sieht aus wie n Quadrat/Rechteck, kann aber auch ein Kreis oder eine Ellipse sein)
> Nun ziehst du mit dem genannten Werkzeug ein Rechteck (oder ein Klick in die Arbeitsfläche und im sich öffnenden PopUp die Werte einstellen, muss aber nicht)
> (in Webseiten ist der Header meist 80 px hoch, muss aber nicht; Breite musste schauen)
> ...







nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ex1tus: Ich brauch noch n Blueprint von deinem Gesicht oder Körperteil, was du
> getöpfert haben möchtest.



Ja, Moment...Hab ich hier noch irgendwo rumliegen...


----------



## ink (27. März 2008)

Gut das wars, ich gebe auf.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapitulation
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resignation

Kopf-Tastatur-Contest in diesem Thread eröffnet:
rftrftg5gg


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (27. März 2008)

Da ist mir meine Tastatur aber zu wichtig ^^

Ich denke mehr kann hier nicht geholfen werden, ausser es fühlt sich jemand der gerade extreme Langeweile hat in der Lage für eine so simple Sache ein Video Tutorial aufzunehmen, zurecht zu schneiden und hier hochzuladen.;-]


----------



## mark-labs (27. März 2008)

Ok muss ich mal ein bisschen warten vielleicht meldet sich wer  Würde mich freuen


----------

